# Monson MA show This Sunday 3/27/11



## kz1000 (Mar 24, 2011)

It's going to be COLD but Vendors will still be there, Inside/Outside  I'm bringing a Trailer Load. See You There


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll be there, without a vendor table this time unfortunately as I have to be at work at noon!


----------

